# How do you carry your smartphone while skiing?



## bheemsoth (Dec 27, 2012)

I've always carried my BlackBerry/Android phones in my chest pocket, but my Samsung GS3 seems significantly more fragile than my past phones. I have a nice everyday case that works well with my armband I use for the gym, running, and biking. I guess what I'm looking for is some type of universal hard shell that I can put the phone in (almost like a Tupperware for phones). I spent some time searching Amazon but couldn't come up with anything. Anyone have any suggestions?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clarkl23 (Dec 28, 2012)

I can recommend Otterbox protective cases. They have one for that model. http://www.otterbox.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases,default,sc.html


----------



## Edd (Dec 28, 2012)

Clarkl23 said:


> I can recommend Otterbox protective cases. They have one for that model. http://www.otterbox.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases,default,sc.html



That seems like the way to go.  At least that way you can use the phone without having to mess with taking it out of a case.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 28, 2012)

OTTERBOX....nuff said


----------



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not a fan of bulky cases; personal preference. When I ski, I use a ShockSock to cover my phone. When I don't ski, the slim case is all I need. 

http://www.amazon.com/Shocksock-Bra...UTF8&qid=1356716178&sr=8-1&keywords=shocksock


----------



## Nick (Dec 28, 2012)

I just put it right in my pants pocket, and so far, it's been fine. Knock on wood.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 28, 2012)

I find that if I put it in my outside jacket pocket the battery gets zapped quickly if it's cold. I usually wear a fleece under my coat so out it in that zipper and it stays a bit warmer.
I will often turn it off though while skiing and check any messages when I take a break in the lodge or on the chairlift.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 28, 2012)

My pants have a locking zip cargo pocket. It's fleece lined and pretty easy to open, so that's where my phone rides.


----------



## bheemsoth (Dec 28, 2012)

Otterbox cases are great, but I could never find a way to make one work with  an armband without having you take it out if the case. 

Glenn- thanks fur the sleeve suggestion. I will look into that.


Sent from Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 28, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> I find that if I put it in my outside jacket pocket the battery gets zapped quickly if it's cold.



Sometimes I just put one of those disposible handwarmers in the same pocket as the phone, keeps it toasty and going all day.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 28, 2012)

Nick said:


> I just put it right in my pants pocket, and so far, it's been fine. Knock on wood.


This, I've been using it as an MP3 player too, though I think I would like a separate player. I have one of those rubber cases for my phone. The only problem is sometimes its hard to slide in and out of the pocket. You have to make sure not to put bills in the same pocket too, it tends to grab them and deposit them on the ground.


----------



## pmb (Dec 28, 2012)

Either my pants pocket because its the warmest or the chest pocket in my jacket because its the safest.  Really I don't use my phone since its my mini vacation away from civilization. I do listen to my iPod tho.


----------



## gottabelight (Jan 5, 2013)

lifeproof is way better than otterbox. it is slimmer, completly waterproof and shockproof. so much better!


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 9, 2013)

Chest pocket.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Chest pocket, as I use it for music as well. I have a hole in the jacket for the wire to run through. On cold days I stick a toe warmer to the back of the phone to keep the battery warm and make it last longer.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2013)

I just keep mine in it's everyday UAG case and keep it in my inside chest pocket. Will have to try the hand warmer trick on the colder days.


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 10, 2013)

Never heard of this hand warmer thing before. I also never really noticed significant battery drain on colder days to begin with either.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2013)

Chest pocket with my regular belt clip case facing out.

My coat + my usual heat generating capacity is enough to keep my phone "warm" for battery performance.  Plus, this year having switched to a new Droid Razr Maxx, where my battery life is LONG as is, i've had no problems even running GPS ski apps all day log


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 10, 2013)

I dont really have problems with my battery usually. But my "phone pocket" is on the outside of the jacket for easier acess. I also dont wear insulated jackets so it doesnt get much warmth. On the coldest of days I notice a decreased battery life, and my friends iphones really notice it.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Right coat.Pocket.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 10, 2013)

I actually leave mine in the car and I dont want it with me. Its not worth loosing or breaking and I dont mind putting my cell life on hold while I ride...


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 10, 2013)

I enjoy taking pictures with it, use it to listen to music, and also find my friends if we get separated.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> I actually leave mine in the car and I dont want it with me. Its not worth loosing or breaking and I dont mind putting my cell life on hold while I ride...



It is nice ditching the phone at times. But carrying the phone makes it possible for me to go skiing while working. If a emergency comes up I can jet down and take care of buissness.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 10, 2013)

Clarkl23 said:


> I can recommend Otterbox protective cases. They have one for that model. http://www.otterbox.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases/samsung-galaxy-s3-cases,default,sc.html



+1. I've dropped my GS3 countless times with impacts that made mw cringe.  But with otterbox I pick it up dust it off and keep on truckin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 11, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> I actually leave mine in the car and I dont want it with me. Its not worth loosing or breaking and I dont mind putting my cell life on hold while I ride...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## marcski (Jan 11, 2013)

I have an Otterbox Commuter series for my GS3...and its awesome.  Totally durable and substantially slimmer than the defender series.  

I just drop my phone in a ziplock and put it in a pants pocket.  Its moisture that worries me most.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2013)

Inner ski jacked breast pocket.

I dont use a protective cover, and I dont use a screen guard, and I've never so much as scratched my phone (knock on wood).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 13, 2013)

I picked up a nice Karbon jacket that has multiple phone or device pockets , keep my camera in one too. . No problems so far even at Tremblant which is notoriously cold .


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2013)

when i had a blackberry i left it in the car or my boot bag. 

now that i have an iphone i carry it with me.  decent camera, quick texts to find people or brag about the skiing and i run Alpine Replay to record my day on the slopes.   i just keep it in my pocket jacket, tho i have an otterbox which does a good job protecting it.


----------

